# كتاب يشرح digital tv



## eng_eid11 (10 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اليوم اقدم لكم كتاب يشرح التلفزيون الرقمى اوdigital tv
وهو يتمتع بمزايا كثيرة غير موجوده فى التلفزيون العادى

http://www.4shared.com/file/SYbvZimj/Fundamentals_of_Digit:31::31:al_Televi.html​


----------



## العبادي_079 (21 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً حبيبي ويعطيك الف الف عافيه*


----------



## S.Dwekat (22 أبريل 2010)

thanx


----------



## khaled hamd (24 أبريل 2010)

fdghfghdfg dsgdsgergerg


----------



## merooo14 (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخى الغالى 
كتيب قيم فعلا


----------



## sayedharidi (6 مايو 2010)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## قصي الفرضي (5 يوليو 2010)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لهذا الكتاب الرائع ... 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ..

تحياتي


----------



## mina anwer (10 أغسطس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## منعم79 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## مهندس الروافد (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------

